# Looking for dian sheng(type E) cube supplier..



## Neutrals01 (Nov 15, 2008)

Hmm..I am trying to look for dian sheng cube supplier.. trying to do a bulk order...

not those cube4you , cubefans , puzzlespros ... because those are way too expensive.. trying to look for the main supplier.. anyone know where to look for the website or contact of it?


----------



## ImNOTnoob (Nov 15, 2008)

Use the search function.
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7212


----------



## amostay2004 (Nov 15, 2008)

Actually they're not that expensive..cube4you sells them for $4..but with shipping can be expensive...

Try go petaling street..I remember my friend bought from there for RM15..but bulk order only RM5

Oh and another friend got one from pasar malam for RM9 (to non-malaysians, pasar malam means night market)


----------



## Neutrals01 (Nov 15, 2008)

ya I trying to bulk order it for rm5..wonder what is the minimum quantity..


----------



## Stanley (Nov 15, 2008)

I ordered one of these from cube4you, i may be off track from the topic but are these any good? 1 person says there better than any other DIY so i thought i would try it out.


----------



## PCwizCube (Nov 15, 2008)

Stanley said:


> I ordered one of these from cube4you, i may be off track from the topic but are these any good? 1 person says there better than any other DIY so i thought i would try it out.


The Cube4you ones are currently the painted version of the DIYs. They turn very fast but it locks up a lot. Overall, it's not a very good cube.

Cube4you used to sell stickered versions of the DIY which are MUCH MUCH better than the painted version. Some say it's one of the best cubes they've ever tried.

So you ordered a painted version one...


----------



## Stanley (Nov 15, 2008)

Ah crap, just my luck. Oh well i only ordered it along with my Type A and C to try it out i didn't have using it as my main cube in mind.

Thanks i didnt know there are two versions.


----------



## Rodrigo Piaggio (Nov 15, 2008)

Stanley said:


> Ah crap, just my luck. Oh well i only ordered it along with my Type A and C to try it out i didn't have using it as my main cube in mind.
> 
> Thanks i didnt know there are two versions.



look here:

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7388

i hope this helps


----------

